# She thinks she's funny! :)



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

I swear, 6 day old Serenity thinks she's funny!
She had a bit of a rough start in life, but now, each time I try to have a pep-talk with her, she looks at me sideways, and sticks her tongue out at me! URGH!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

:ROFL: She is adorable


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

:ROFL: Good Lord, that little girl has the longest legs I think I've ever seen! She is also totally adorable!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

She's so cute!


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

GoatCrazy said:


> :ROFL: Good Lord, that little girl has the longest legs I think I've ever seen! She is also totally adorable!


OMGoatness it's SO funny you said that! LoL I was telling my husband earlier that she looks more like the offspring of a race-horse than a dairy goat! LOL

I hope long legs are not a bad thing! LoL


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Nope, long legs are not a bad thing.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Teehee what a cutie pie!


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

I think since that gorgeous girl is named Serenity..... you should send her my way!


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

She is such a little cutie!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Wow, look at her struttin' around on 4 good legs. Good job Evil Ash


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

He he he! Thanks goathiker!
You should see her new video! You won't believe it!

She went from this: (taken 4 days ago)





to THIS..!!! (taken earlier today, on their first outside outing)





In just 4 days!  I am SO Grateful I had you guys on here to help me thru it all. 

Serenity! If I decide to re-home her, I will let you know. 
I LOVE her name too! 
And yes, I thought if you after the name popped into my head!  I have NO idea why the name came to me, but the moment I saw her, I just scooped her up in my arms, kissed her little wet head, and, while crying tears of joy, I said "Hi Serenity! Look how beautiful you are!". 
I have NO idea where that came from. I never even thought about naming a doeling Serenity. I thought of Desire, and Faith, but Serenity never entered my mind, until I saw and held her. It was odd. 
I just can't imagine her being named anything else. 
My little Reny...


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

So awesome, she's going be fine and strong very soon.


----------



## EmmaDipstik (Sep 22, 2011)

I looked at this probably a thousand times, but I forgot to reply! 

She looks like such a sassy sweet girl, good job with her!


----------



## DLeeB (Apr 5, 2012)

Oh, she's wonderful


----------

